# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Help me identify a South African frog

## CuriousB

Hi
I live in Johannesburg, South Africa. I have recently moved into a new house near a river and my garden is full of frogs. I don't mind frogs at all, but I have a crazy jack russel dog who can't leave them alone! She has been admitted to hospital once already because after attacking a frog she started foaming at the mouth and bloated up. 
I have tried high and low on South African websites to identify this frog but to no avail so I am hoping that someone in this forum will be able to identify it.
I unfortunately do not have a picture but I can describe the frog: it is about the size of a clenched human fist and the most striking feature of the frog are the red markings on its hindquarters.
Please help me frog experts!
Regards,
B

----------


## Whistly

Hi welcome to the forum.
Please could you get a photo as it will help us identify it.
Luke

----------


## Tony

Does this look like the frog you see? CalPhotos

----------


## CuriousB

Hi!
After three hours of searching I have identified the frog! It is a Bufo Gutturalis! I have attached a picture for you to look at. I got it from the website "petlifeforms.com". I think the reason I struggled so long to find it is that all the pictures of Bufo Gutturalis that I had come across do not have the red markings that are indicated on the picutre. Do the markings signify gender?
But thanks Tony the red toad was close.
My next mission is: I need to make my garden unnappealing to these frogs without hurting them. I have had to drive four frogs to the river in a bucket already! My fear is that my dog finds them before I do - she doesn't seem to have learnt her lesson from her hospital visit and she loves playing with the frogs!
Is there anything I can put in my soil that will repel (not harm) these frogs?
Please help.
Regards,
B

----------


## Rastamama

Hi I also have 3 JRT's and they also foam at the mouth with the same frogs (I save them all day long during summer), they don't go to the vet because the frog pee is not toxic.  Sometimes if the pee get's in their eyes they'll be irritated but again no need for a vet just rinse with cold water...
 These frogs are garden frogs and will bring no harm to dogs.  However the more frogs you have the more snakes in your garden if you want to detour the snakes you take a can with a rubber lid (poke holes in the lid to let the smell out) and put a mixture of cat litter and moth balls and few cans of that around the garden should work ***Note: do not let your dog eat either, can be toxic...good luck with the frog thingy...

----------

